# Moto Minnow



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

Tinboats member Sporty was kind enough to send me a lure he wanted me to have. So first and foremost I wanted to Thank him for that!

Thanks Sporty!


What arrived was a motolures Moto Minnow. I was psyched to get this and will put it to the test for massive Pike this spring. Now we all know the Banjow Minnow, the flying lure, and the helicopter lure, but I really think this one will work....Time will tell. 

I through it in a bowl of water to see how long it would splash and what kind of commotion it would create. The lure requires no batteries, and works by centrifugal force. Watch the video and keep an eye on where you tie the line. This looks like a lure for MTNMAN.  

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/-rqyQlXgD7g&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/-rqyQlXgD7g&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Bryan_VA (Feb 6, 2008)

Very cool! That looks like a nicer version of the old Powerpak Shad!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 6, 2008)

They look like they would work, i saw that on t.v. or something like that, Chuck Woolery was promoting them, good luck this spring Mr. Jim


----------



## slim357 (Feb 6, 2008)

Im still not sure whether this bait was maid to catch fish or fishermen, let me know how you like after youve fished it tho.


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Im still not sure whether this bait was maid to catch fish or fishermen, let me know how you like after youve fished it tho.



I think a little bit of both.  


It does remind me of a baby bird I once saw fall in the water and flap its wings to get out, but couldnt. So why couldn't an angry Pike or Big bass attack it. I will try it at least once every time I go out for bass and allot when I go for Pike.


----------



## redbug (Feb 6, 2008)

my wife was talked into buying one of those lures :lol: :lol: :lol: 
we went to fish a newlake and she caught the only fish using her new bait it was a bluegill

good luck 'Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool! I've never seen a Motolure, but heard that Chuck Woolery is a big promoter of them. I think he may even have bought into the company.


----------

